# Braking in linesmans and other pliers



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am posting this here for the new guys and gals I did this evening and it works quite well.
I was looking through the shop this weekend and found a pair of Klein Journeyman 2000 linesman pliers. These pliers used but unbelieveable stiff like brand new. I used SLICK 50 and PB BLASTER with no luck. 

I had heard it talked about using VALVE GRINDING COMPOUND Which I did not have but I did have some 900 and 1200 grit LAPPING COMPOUND that was given to me at work.


I packed the joint of the pliers with the 900 grit compound and mixed some PB BLASTER as a carrier and began working it in the joint . In about 10 minutes the pliers felt like thet were 10 years old. 
I had to get the lapping compound out of the joint so I used some ACETONE to clean the joint then I worked some Slick50 into the joint.

I am here to tell you that this method is the quickest I ever broken in a pair of pliers in in 40 + years. Now that being said valve grinding compound would work equaly as well but I dont know how the grit is sized . 
One other thing ALWAYS MAKE SURE TO CLEAN THE JOINT OUT and lube it because the residual compound will ruin thre pliers if you dont get it all out.

This method does work and works well.

LC


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have two pairs of Kleins that are brand new and barely open. I got them at Depot on clearance (of course :laughing. They need this treatment. 

I'm guessing this valve grinding compound is available at Grainger or McMaster Carr? I've never seen it before.


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

I soak the. In WD 40 and stick them in dirt and work them for about ten minutes then clean them out with WD 40 again. Works like a charm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Boil your Kleins in oil for 24 hours (the Hawaiian method is to throw them in hot lava). Then run over them with your truck. Then open and close them while jumping on one leg while repeating a Buddhist chant.

Or just buy a pair of Knipex and use them straight out of the wrapper.


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

Sand works good too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

99cents said:


> Boil your Kleins in oil for 24 hours (the Hawaiian method is to throw them in hot lava). Then run over them with your truck. Then open and close them while jumping on one leg while repeating a Buddhist chant.
> 
> Or just buy a pair of Knipex and use them straight out of the wrapper.




LMAO!!!!! That could be my favorite method!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

NAPA , Advanced Auto, Auto Zone should have the valve grinding compound. Permatex makes it and it comes in a small tube. 

LC


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

99cents said:


> Boil your Kleins in oil for 24 hours (the Hawaiian method is to throw them in hot lava). Then run over them with your truck. Then open and close them while jumping on one leg while repeating a Buddhist chant.


Stop spying on me


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

99cents said:


> Boil your Kleins in oil for 24 hours (the Hawaiian method is to throw them in hot lava). Then run over them with your truck. Then open and close them while jumping on one leg while repeating a Buddhist chant.
> 
> Or just buy a pair of Knipex and use them straight out of the wrapper.




Does the oil blend matter? 10-30, 3 in 1, or just good old canola?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ElectricMatt said:


> Does the oil blend matter? 10-30, 3 in 1, or just good old canola?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it hot and dirty (oops, wrong forum)...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I have two pairs of Kleins that are brand new and barely open. I got them at Depot on clearance (of course :laughing. They need this treatment.
> 
> *I'm guessing this valve grinding compound is available at Grainger or McMaster Carr?* I've never seen it before.


It is or at NAPA or any auto parts store.

Comes in a small squeeze tube.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

soak in oil over night or longer if your not in a hurry. just the hinge not the rubber handles


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I used this rust inhibitor silicone/oil spray
Really loosened em up, almost too good!

It leaves a film on whatever you spray, just wipe it off dry.

Texting and Driving


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Channellocks are easy to use out of the box. And cost way less.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

This is the bees knees









Texting and Driving


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

PV Blaster & WD40 are much more solvents then oils.
PV Blaster is good for rusty bolts.
For basic oiling around the house a oil squirt gun with used oil works fine.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*I learned that 40 years ago*



Lone Crapshooter said:


> I had heard it talked about using VALVE GRINDING COMPOUND Which I did not have but I did have some 900 and 1200 grit LAPPING COMPOUND that was given to me at work.
> LC


That is what I was taught 40 years ago. When I saw your post I was going to say that till I read your post and saw that is what you said.


Cowboy


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It is or at NAPA or any auto parts store.
> 
> Comes in a small squeeze tube.


I picked some up today at Advance Auto and tried it on those aforementioned pliers. It didn't really work.  So I guess I got stuck with some of the tightest pliers Klein has ever made.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MTW said:


> I picked some up today at Advance Auto and tried it on those aforementioned pliers. It didn't really work.  So I guess I got stuck with some of the tightest pliers Klein has ever made.


Pick up a can of that bees knees I posted a photo of at your local home cheapo. It'll loosen them pliers right up!

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I picked some up today at Advance Auto and tried it on those aforementioned pliers. It didn't really work.  So I guess I got stuck with some of the tightest pliers Klein has ever made.


Did you work it down into the joint well?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Unless you just give up too soon, the only way it wouldn't work is if the grit is too coarse to get worked into the joint. If the valve lapping compound is too coarse maybe you just got a set that was peened tighter than the others. 

There is stuff called jewler's rouge, I think you can still get it at industrial supply shops that sell to machine shops. I am pretty sure that's finer than the grit in valve lapping compound. Maybe that would work. But you'd expect to have to work it in longer than the valve lapping compound.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> I used this rust inhibitor silicone/oil spray
> Really loosened em up, almost too good!
> 
> It leaves a film on whatever you spray, just wipe it off dry.
> ...



I tried hilti lube spray works excellent 



https://www.hilti.ca/direct-fastening/accessories/miscellaneous/308976


----------

